# Howdy y'all!



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

I thought I'd introduce myself. I'm Lee and I live in the hills and hollars of the Missouri Ozarks. Maybe not born here, but was farm raised like I wuz! My Pap was the ultimate hillbilly, we lived 4 miles from the cabin he was born in in 1929. I was started hunting treerats at age 6 and it was all down hill from there. Got my first deer at 13. We had always been on the lookout for 'yotes, but that was from a ranchers need. Never thought about it as a sport until I saw Randy Anderson on a show. A couple years ago I was deer hunting and had a nice sized female trying to sneak across a field and dropped her with a nice 150 yard shot with my Contender w/7-30 Waters barrel.

So I've decided to get a good rifle and give this thing a big whirl. I got a buddy I'm gonna try and infect with this and see what we can do this fall and winter.

So far I love the site and the welcome from another member has been better than most forums I belong too.
















I just like this smilie!

Thanks

Karma


----------



## Helmet_S (Mar 18, 2010)

welcome to the site. It is certainly nice to see another guy from Missouri here. I am from near St. Louis.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Welcome to the site BadKarma. I think you'll like it here.


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks y'all. I've been cruising around and am very impressed with the forums.

Hey Helmet, I'm down here around Branson. Tough to find any wide open spaces here. Mostly fields and glades.

I'm thinking about trading 1 of my Marlin 30-30s for a Weatherby .243 to get me started, but I'm also gonna get a .223 barrel for my 'tender.


----------



## youngdon (Mar 10, 2010)

Are you shooting the contender as a handgun or a carbine ? I have 4 pistol barrels I really like my 7-30 for varmints.


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

As a handgun. I've had as many as 7 barrels over the years, but they have gotten traded and what not, but I just never could let go of the 22LR Match. I am severely addicted to hunting treerats. I traded off my 7-30 Waters barrel since I do not reload and getting ammo for it is next to impossible here. I was telling Helmet, I've been looking real hard at the .204 and will probably get getting one of those and a .223 also.
But this deal on the Weatherby is just to good to ignore. And due to some special training in the military, I'm pretty handy with a long gun.

The 7-30 is an awesome round. Did a bang up job on whitetails here in MO. My longest was about 225 yds. The 35 Rem was a wrist buster with LeverEvolutions. I may also get another 22 WMR, I liked that one too.

I'll never part with my 'tender. In fact, I'm gonna have ot written into my will to be buried with it, just in case there really is a Happy Hunting Ground!!!!


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)




----------



## El Gato Loco (Jan 15, 2010)

Welcome to the site! Good to have ya!


----------



## ebbs (Feb 7, 2010)

Great to have another Missouri ******* on the site!


----------



## BadKarma (Aug 10, 2010)

Thanks y'all for the warm welcome. ebbs, can't deny the ******* part, it's how I was raised and I'll never change.









Chris, I love your avatar pic. We have kitties here, but in the 40+ years of memories, I can only remember seeing 2! I'd love to bring one in.


----------



## SWAMPBUCK10PT (Apr 5, 2010)

*Welcome!!!To the SITE From the U.P. Heh!! Great Bunch Of GUYS here. ENJOY:welcome2:*


----------



## ReidRH (Feb 1, 2010)

Welcome to the Site BK Enjoy man good folks here!!


----------



## On a call (Mar 3, 2010)

Hey Karma...two questions.

1. How far can you consistantly shoot that Contender ??

2. How is your hog population ?? A neighbor here grew up down your way and told me about his experiences with them.

BTW.....Welcome to a group of good ol boys


----------



## battman1 (May 21, 2010)

Hey BadKarma, I was down your way (kind of) over the weekend.We were in Noel for a float trip.I sure like them Ozark hills, awful pretty country down there.


----------

